# Conn Sun should have won!



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I love Taj McWilliams, but man, she and Wendy Palmer combined for 4 missed layups with less than 5 minutes left.

I mean they were point blank and wide open!

That made all the difference in the game!!!

Me no like Lisa Leslie, Nikki Teasley, Latasha Byears and Tameka Dixon

STuart


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

How in the heck can the Sun not draw but 9000 plus fans at that game against the defending world champions. That was horrible. I thought Conn was a hot bed for women's hoops.

I'm not a Conn fan but I as a WNBA fan, am dissappointed.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

I agree those missed lay-ups was probaly the difference in the game. The Sun did a great job shutting down Leslie and Milton in the second half, and they also out rebounded LA(if i'm not mistaken)


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Leslie was killing them in the first half... but yeah, they did a great job on her the second half... too bad they have so many weapons because Mabika went nuts...

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> How in the heck can the Sun not draw but 9000 plus fans at that game against the defending world champions. That was horrible. I thought Conn was a hot bed for women's hoops.
> 
> I'm not a Conn fan but I as a WNBA fan, am dissappointed.


I attended the game, it was a sell out. Yes, there were a few empty seats but it wasn't bad. They were no-shows because the box office ran out of tickets. Add to that, the game was on ABC on National TV - I was not disappointed. 

However, I was disappointed with the missed layups and missed EASY shots that cost Connecticut the game. I can tell you the Connecticut is a MUCH better team than they were for their first preseason game. I attended that game, also. And walked away VERY unimpressed.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

glad you enjoyed it


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Too Much Sparks... I saw that game but Suns had a chance to win but didn't... Maybe next time.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> glad you enjoyed it


I think the arena only holds between 9,000 and 10,000 fans.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

man the Sun could have easily won that game we were definetley robebd of that one


----------



## Fluff (May 16, 2003)

It looked just like a "Miracle" game!!! They have ALWAYS had loads of potential, but never seem to quite pull it off. I'm hoping that the new venue, coach, & addition of the tenacious Debbie Black will help. 

It's too much work for PeeWee to have get them motivated. I'm thinking (hoping) that the combination of PeeWee/Debbie might fire them up!


----------

